# What Type of Stand Do You Use for Your DTG Printer?



## SoCalShirts (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi, I’m in the process of purchasing an HM-1 printer and need a stand for it. Its 35” x 27” and I cannot find any type of sturdy table or desk that is big enough and under $400. The closest I have found is this table-like thing at Staples but it seems a little shaky. What is everyone using to hold their DTG printer? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

We have a t-jet3 and we are using a stainless steel 48x30 table 36" height. 

We also own a restaurant, so I bought it from a restaurant supply company. 

It's very sturdy and it was way under $400. 

You can probably find one on eBay.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Use your favorite serach engine & enter: "industrial carts" & you will come up w/ several companies. Also try Grainger.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

you can go to home depot and ask for a work bench, they have the lumber and parts you just put it together, its cheap and super sturdy


----------



## Big E (Jan 2, 2007)

Mine was made at the local welding shop.
Guy did a great job. It's heavy enough so it sits very solid, I have storage racks underneath and it has a high gloss black paint job. 

Cost - $125.00


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Try Sam's Club. We put our Kioisk on a rolling workbench and it just fits on it.


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

ya should have bought a Brother. they gave us a _FREE_ stand with ours!


----------



## aspenlht (Jan 15, 2007)

Look at IKEA they have a utility type table, butcher block top and about 16 small drawers. We use them for large format printers, 24 inch and larger.
Its a real tank, and the drawers do come in handy.
Take Care, Bill


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

I as well got a free stand with my flexi. 
Mine is a little smaller than yours though.
It even has a platform across the bottom.

Im not opposed to goodwill or salvation army. I got a huge desk (made out of _real _wood) for $50.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We purchased our table from Sams club also, the tables are VERY sturdy and ink cleans up very easily.

Sam's Club - Seville Commercial WorkBench


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

Try a copier stand??? We also, got a free one with our Brother.


----------



## SoCalShirts (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of the responces. I ended up finding this table at World Market for $350....

Granada Dining Table at World Market

Even though its a kitchen table its very sturdy and big.


----------

